# Any Recent Info on Chargin



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Oops, Fat fingered the title. Of course I meant "Chagrin"!
Any eyes on the Chag? Conditions for Friday, mid-day? North or South producing? Haven't been since before Xmas. Info appreciated!


----------



## Runfish (Apr 13, 2015)

South of 322 was slushy until mid afternoon then the river looked really good, I was unable to get out tho.


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

I hammered them today where I went. Got about 20 in 3 hours or so.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Thanks, KT. Appreciate it! Hope you got 20 more Sunday "where you go". (Assume Chagrin? N or S section? Middle??)


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

I didn’t get out today. I was pretty low on private property I have access to.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Saw waders all over the Chagrin today.....Gates Mill, Willoughby .


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Yes indeed, must have been a Steelhead Army on weekend cause yesterday the muddy banks by Gates Mills and Dan Park were packed down nicelyl-like pavement! Had no eggs or GULP! Had a "huge!" steelie grab my jig, jump twice and gone! Line broke at the knot(new 8# line spooled just Sunday night)! Had a rock snag that came loose the cast before the hit(should have retied the jig)! A "local guy", bank fisher at the old Dan. dam caught many(8-9 maybe!) all on orange Gulp!(I of course, forgot to bring some!) I'm getting too old to go that far, stand in ice water for hours, and not be well prepared!


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

...wont be any fishing Eastlake soccer fields today. River locked with alot of chunky/broken ice a good 10 feet out from banks...some open water spots in middle but not doable. Under bridge was open water...grand river is very fishable everywhere I saw...grand river landing is wide open with talk of a few dirty males caught right there by bridge...

Don.


----------

